# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa busca erradicar definitivamente mosca de fruta que cuesta a agricultores US $ 100 millones al año

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, mar. 23 (ANDINA).-* Con sus grandes ojos, la hembra detecta el fruto ideal, ella lleva en su vientre los huevos fecundados que darán origen a nuevos especímenes. En forma cuidadosa, taladra la fruta con sus ovopositores e introduce las futuras larvas.  
La mosca, previamente, ha sido fecundada por un macho gracias a un complejo mecanismo de seducción activado por feromonas sexuales, que hacen de esta especie una de las más fecundas del orbe. 
Este hecho natural y hasta romántico, según se mire, es en la práctica un perjuicio para los agricultores que pierden cerca de 100 millones de dólares al año como consecuencia de la plaga que significa la mosca de la fruta. 
Cada fruto picado por una mosca fecundada introduce una larva que se va alimentando de la pulpa, lo que causa su maduración prematura y origina que se pudra, dejándola inservible para el mercado. Si la fruta se envasa ya picada por la mosca, con larvas en fase inicial, se produce su evolución durante el transporte. 
En otras palabras, la mosca de la fruta es una de las plagas más temidas para los agricultores peruanos: no solo arruinan las cosechas, sino que peor aún, generan barreras fitosanitarias en los potenciales países a los que nuestra fruta puede ser exportada. 
Quién podría prever que la protagonista de nuestra historia sea en realidad causa de atraso para nuestros agricultores fruteros, pese a que en sabor y calidad este tipo de productos peruanos son los mejores del mundo.  *Características*
La mosca de la fruta tiene unos ojos compuestos por cerca de 500 celdas desde las cuales observa a través de pequeñas cuadrículas. 
Su tórax es gris con manchas negras y largos pelos. En el Perú existen dos géneros importantes de moscas de la fruta. Una de ellas pertenece al género Anastrepha, oriundo del continente americano, y a la cual oficialmente le han sido identificadas 34 especies en nuestro país; la mayoría de las cuales se encuentra presente en nuestra Amazonía. 
De igual manera, la mosca del Mediterráneo (Ceratitis capitata), oriunda del continente africano, fue detectada por primera vez en Sudamérica en 1901 en Brasil, y a nuestro país fue introducida en 1956, cuando fue interceptada en un cargamento de cítricos en la ciudad de Huánuco, dispersándose en los años siguientes por todo el país. 
La mosca del Mediterráneo es considerada como una de las plagas que causa más perjuicios económicos en la fruticultura mundial y su presencia ha complicado nuestras posibilidades como país de acceder con frutos frescos a los principales mercados. 
El ingeniero Jorge Barrenechea Cabrera, director general de Sanidad Vegetal del Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa), explica que en lo que respecta al Perú, los primeros lugares reconocidos como áreas libres de moscas de la fruta son las regiones de Tacna y Moquegua. 
En estas jurisdicciones, manifiesta, ahora sólo se liberan moscas estériles como labor de vigilancia, algo rutinario para mantener ese status que le permite ser un área libre. 
Existen algunos valles que se han beneficiado de la ejecución de campañas de control contra las moscas de la fruta como es el caso del Valle Interandino de Huaura Sayán, donde la participación activa de la población permitió la eliminación de la plaga. 
En la actualidad, se desarrollan satisfactoriamente en el país campañas de erradicación de moscas de la fruta en las regiones de Arequipa, cuyo inicio se dio en octubre de 2006, e Ica, donde trabajamos desde setiembre de 2008; esto sin olvidar Santa Rosa en Lima, Olmos en Lambayeque y también en el valle de Alto Jequetepeque en Cajamarca, señala Barrenechea.  *Milagrosa ciencia*
El Senasa cuenta con un moderno Centro de Producción de Mosca de la Fruta Estériles, equipado con tecnología de punta y con capacidad de producir 300 millones de moscas estériles cada semana, para ser distribuidas a escala nacional y futuros programas de exportación. 
En la actualidad, produce un promedio de 70 millones de moscas de la fruta estériles por semana. De esta producción, 60 millones se liberan en el campo, anota. 
Estas moscas nacen de cepas y reciben irradiación para volverlas estériles, baños de cobalto 60 y rayos gamma, lo cual le ocasiona un daño en los órganos reproductivos. 
Ya en el campo se libera a los machos estériles que compiten con los fértiles, se suelta generalmente un promedio de 10 machos de éstos por cada macho fértil. El macho de laboratorio busca a la hembra y pese a que copula no existe una progenia porque este insecto no está bien conformado. Podría decirse que la hembra pondrá huevos vacíos. 
En otras palabras, estas moscas estériles irán menguando la cantidad de insectos que pueden reproducirse hasta que desaparezca completamente.
Para mantener las áreas libres de mosca que se declararán próximamente, se necesita un nivel elevado de colaboración nacional y regional, tanto del sector público como de la empresa privada y de la sociedad civil en general. 
Pero, ¿qué es un área libre? Un área libre de plagas es aquella en que se demuestra por medios científicos que no está presente una plaga determinada y donde, cuando es oportuno, esta situación se mantiene oficialmente. 
Para lograr un área libre de moscas de la fruta, primero se debe definir la estrategia más adecuada para el control de la plaga. El Senasa, dentro de las campañas de control implementadas, ha definido etapas o fases a través de las cuales se llega al área libre de moscas de la fruta, refiere Barrenechea. 
La estrategia de intervención para la erradicación de moscas de la fruta se da en cinco etapas secuenciales para llegar al objetivo: prospección y monitoreo, supresión, erradicación, posterradicación y área libre, explica. 
Otra es el ataque intensivo de la plaga mediante la concentración de recursos en el tiempo y en el espacio, la protección cuarentenaria temprana, el avance sistemático en el terreno bajo la forma de barrido y por último la implementación del sistema nacional de comunicación, explica; sin dejar de lado la intensa y efectiva participación de los agricultores y de otros agentes privados y públicos.  *Procedimientos*
Consultado Jorge Barrenechea sobre cuales son los criterios para declarar a un área libre de mosca de la fruta, dice que a escala internacional existen procedimientos y normativas que establecen los requisitos para que otros países nos reconozcan como Área Libre de Moscas de la Fruta. 
La principal, precisa, es la norma internacional de medidas fitosanitarias (NIMF) Nº 26 denominada Establecimiento de áreas libres de plagas para moscas de la fruta (Tephritidae), publicada en abril del 2006 por la secretaria de la Convención Internacional de Protección Fitosanitaria. 
El Perú en armonía a estas normas internacionales cuenta también con procedimientos nacionales que establecen los requisitos o pasos a seguir para este reconocimiento, confirma. 
Y en efecto, llegan a nuestro país los pares de nuestro Senasa de países como Chile, Estados Unidos, México y ciertos países de la Comunidad Europea, que no son otros que un equipo de oficiales de sanidad que a través de ciertos estándares certifican intencionalmente que podemos exportar sin peligro alguno hacia esos países. 
Recordemos que la presencia de las moscas de la fruta ocasiona grandes limitaciones para la apertura de nuevos mercados de exportación en países libres de esta plaga y por los sobrecostos que demanda la implementación de infraestructura para los tratamientos de poscosecha de los cultivos destinados a la exportación. Es por ello que estar alerta es tarea no sólo de nuestras autoridades, sino de todos nosotros.  *Consecuencias*
a mosca de la fruta generan importantes pérdidas:
Reducción considerable en la cantidad de fruta sana cosechada.
Incrementa los costos de producción por la aplicación de plaguicidas durante su control. 
Existe la necesidad de aplicar tratamientos poscosecha para exportar.
Se incrementan los riesgos a la salud humana por la dependencia a la aplicación de plaguicidas. 
Limita el acceso a mercados exigentes.  *Cifra*
250 especies de nuestra sabrosa fruta peruana son atacadas por la mosca de la fruta.  *Foto: ANDINA / Rocío Farfán* Temas similares: Senasa: Mosca de la fruta Publicidad argentina para erradicar la mosca de la fruta Echarate invierte S/. 25 millones para erradicar mosca de la fruta en ceja de selva Echarate invierte S/. 25 millones para erradicar mosca de la fruta en ceja de selva Senasa invierte fuertemente en región Ica para erradicar mosca de la fruta

----------


## gpacheco

*Siguiente paso es trabajo de cuarentena para evitar que zona se vuelva a infestar.*  *Lima, abr. 05 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estimó hoy que Ica estará libre al 100 por ciento de la plaga denominada Mosca de la Fruta en diciembre del 2010, mejorando así la sanidad agraria e inocuidad agroalimentaria de la región.  
Con esta finalidad, el Senasa y el gobierno regional de Ica suscribieron la semana pasada un convenio de cooperación interinstitucional, el cual permitirá al Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) contar con la sostenibilidad requerida para sus acciones de sanidad agraria. 
Este convenio tendrá un período de dos años, tiempo en el que deberá ejecutarse el plan de trabajo elaborado por ambas partes, beneficiando así a los productores agrarios y ganaderos, comerciantes de productos agropecuarios, comunidad educativa y población en general.  
Asimismo, permitirá realizar acciones conjuntas de sensibilización a la ciudadanía y de educación agrosanitaria para lograr la participación activa de la población en el proceso de erradicación de la plaga de la mosca de la fruta. 
El objetivo del Senasa es erradicar la mosca de la fruta de 141 mil hectáreas agrícolas de esta zona, estimó el jefe nacional del Senasa, Américo Flórez. 
Cabe recordar que la región Ica es uno de los principales polos de agroexportación de Perú y por lo tanto una de las más vulnerables a esta plaga. 
Una vez que se haya erradicado totalmente esta plaga, el siguiente paso es la cuarentena que tiene como finalidad evitar que la zona se vuelva a infestar, puntualizó. 
Anotó que en el país las regiones de Tacna y Moquegua ya se encuentran libres de esta plaga, mientras que Arequipa e Ica avanzan rápidamente para culminar con la erradicación.  
Asimismo, los valles interandinos de Huaura y Sayán en la región Lima, Olmos en Lambayeque y el Valle del Alto Jequetepeque en la región de Cajamarca también se encuentran libres de la plaga.

----------

